# Animatronic Zombie Butler Build



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

Great tut. Can't wait to see this bad boy in action.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OH wow thank you for sharing


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great tut.Wow deer motors have really went up in price the two I have I paid around 5.00 for them.They are few years old.


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Where is he?*

I was just wondering if you were going to post a video, or at least a pic of him dressed out?

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Pictures? Videos? Anything?


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a picture of the finished version, I made a few little changes, I added a plate with fake candy bars on it.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

This should be the video of an eariler version.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Love it love it love it!!!


----------

